# Code quảng cáo floating 2 bên không trượt cho xenforo



## Admin (7 Tháng một 2014)

Code quảng cáo 2 bên này sẽ giãn theo độ phân giải màn hình nên không làm che mất nội dung trang. Code này ko trượt nên người xem sẽ không cảm thấy nhức mắt. Chỉ cần copy vào cuối footer hoặc Header đều được.


```
<div id="divAdRight" style="display: block; position: fixed; top: 0px;">

chèn code quảng cáo vào đây

</div>
<div id="divAdLeft" style="display: block; position: fixed; top: 0px;">

chèn code quảng cáo vào đây

</div>
<script>
  function FloatTopDiv()
  {
  startLX = ((document.body.clientWidth -MainContentW)/2)-LeftBannerW-LeftAdjust , startLY = TopAdjust+80;
  startRX = ((document.body.clientWidth -MainContentW)/2)+MainContentW+RightAdjust , startRY = TopAdjust+80;
  var d = document;
  function ml(id)
  {
  var el=d.getElementById?d.getElementById(id):d.all?d.all[id]:d.layers[id];
  el.sP=function(x,y){this.style.left=x + 'px';this.style.top=y + 'px';};
  el.x = startRX;
  el.y = startRY;
  return el;
  }
  function m2(id)
  {
  var e2=d.getElementById?d.getElementById(id):d.all?d.all[id]:d.layers[id];
  e2.sP=function(x,y){this.style.left=x + 'px';this.style.top=y + 'px';};
  e2.x = startLX;
  e2.y = startLY;
  return e2;
  }
  window.stayTopLeft=function()
  {
  if (document.documentElement && document.documentElement.scrollTop)
  var pY =  document.documentElement;
  else if (document.body)
  var pY =  document.body;
  if (document.body.scrollTop > 30){startLY = 3;startRY = 3;} else {startLY = TopAdjust;startRY = TopAdjust;};
  ftlObj.y += (pY+startRY-ftlObj.y)/16;
  ftlObj.sP(ftlObj.x, ftlObj.y);
  ftlObj2.y += (pY+startLY-ftlObj2.y)/16;
  ftlObj2.sP(ftlObj2.x, ftlObj2.y);
  setTimeout("stayTopLeft()", 1);
  }
  ftlObj = ml("divAdRight");
  //stayTopLeft();
  ftlObj2 = m2("divAdLeft");
  stayTopLeft();
  }
  function ShowAdDiv()
  {
  var objAdDivRight = document.getElementById("divAdRight");
  var objAdDivLeft = document.getElementById("divAdLeft");
  if (document.body.clientWidth < 1000)
  {
  objAdDivRight.style.display = "none";
  objAdDivLeft.style.display = "none";
  }
  else
  {
  objAdDivRight.style.display = "block";
  objAdDivLeft.style.display = "block";
  FloatTopDiv();
  }
  }
</script>
<script>
document.write("<script type='text/javascript' language='javascript'>MainContentW = 1000;LeftBannerW = 125;RightBannerW = 125;LeftAdjust = 5;RightAdjust = 5;TopAdjust = 10;ShowAdDiv();window.onresize=ShowAdDiv;;<\/script>");
</script>
```


----------



## Seotop (7 Tháng ba 2014)

Cảm ơn Ad đã chia sẻ


----------



## badboy.ngotngao (25 Tháng mười 2014)

có gì hay đâu ạ


----------



## minhtuancd (14 Tháng mười một 2014)

đúng ngay đoạn code mình đang tìm, cảm ơn nhiều nhé Ad.
.................................................................................
Minh Tuấn
Chuyên viên kinh doanh máy nước nóng năng lượng mặt trời - Sunpo.


----------



## Seotop (14 Tháng mười một 2014)

cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ


----------



## Ninalee (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

oh tuyệt quá


----------

